# Need a super simple timer



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I need to try and find/build a really simple timer for a prop. All I am looking for is a duration and interval. these could even be fixed as long as it it a short duration (say 5 seconds on 15 off). I would just go with a motion sensing fixture, but I don't think the duration are short enough and it would just keep going as long as they stand there.

Any suggestions? I am mostly ignorant of controllers.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Take a look at http://simplecircuitboards.com/Timer Boards.html

I bought a couple last year and was very satisfied. Jeff (the owner) is also very good about giving help if you hit a snag.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/MK-111/ADJ.-INTERVAL-TIMER-KIT/-/1.html

http://www.apogeekits.com/timing_kits_modules.htm

http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/timers/canck002.htm

Do searches for 'interval timer kit'. I have the first one and like you can tune the on time and off time independent. I have another from the same line, but its range is from like 1 min to 60 minutes.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Great! I'll take a look at those.

Thanks. I was hoping there was something affordable out there


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn you guys are awesome! I just bought the same damn thing from fright props for 30 bucks.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

if you have an extra 3 prong fog timer laying around, check out my post on this other thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=245159&postcount=19


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with going to www.simplecircuitboards.com , Jeff has made all our control boards for several years now.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

JacksonManor said:


> if you have an extra 3 prong fog timer laying around, check out my post on this other thread.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=245159&postcount=19


When you say " can run it in reverse',....110ac in to line 3 (pump) & out thru 
line 1 to outlet ?


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

The fog machine timer idea is a great one. I never thought of trying that. Wal-Mart has the Gemmy ones for $10 right now. If your load is high, you can use it to switch a relay.

Excellent tip!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the links guys. I ended up going with the Apogee 555timer kit. I did break down and get he assembled as I am rapidly running out of time this year 

Ordered it Wed morning at it was waiting for me today at lunch.


----------

